# Pulmonary Artery Thrombectomy Code



## rhedges (Feb 14, 2011)

I need to confirm a code choice:

Pulmonary Artery Thrombectomy

I think 37184 is correct but would like a 2nd opinion.

Thank you


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 14, 2011)

rhedges said:


> I need to confirm a code choice:
> 
> Pulmonary Artery Thrombectomy
> 
> ...



Looks right to me.
HTH


----------

